# Bi-Pole/Di-Pole



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

So, with the advancements in audio codecs, ie. Tru-HD, DTS-MA, and Atmos do we see a real benefit from these speaker types anymore? I have an unopened pair of Polk Audio FX/i's, and was wondering if they have a place in modern home theaters. With so much more advanced 3-D placement of sound from the engineers, do they benefit anymore?

Should I keep them for when I get a bigger place? Or just more bookshelves instead for the 7.1/Atmos setup?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

That's a good question, but unfortunately I don't know enough about Atmos to be able to answer. I do know that bi-pole speakers are also used to overcome seating position issues relative to speaker placement, so in that context they may still provide a benefit to some.


----------



## dramitpc (May 11, 2013)

Hi there 
Dipole surrounds are not recommended for atmos setup










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## giro1991 (Apr 21, 2013)

Don't bother with Atmos, save and get subs. Its essential in this day and age. Alternatively two 15 drivers are sufficient.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I have never enjoyed them personally, but do understand that as Jman said, they do have their place. Also the pic from Dolby.com illustrates the lack of usefulness in immersive setups. I believe you almost answered your own question. Lol. Due to the accuracy of object based audio, bi/dipole speakers actually go against good playback. You might keep them for a bedroom, or den system or somewhere small where they could be useful. Personally however, I'd probably sell them to finance other purchases.


----------

